# Free Turbo



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

well this may not be logical but it was free, will a turbo from a eclipse fit on 1997 nissan sentra GXE


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and how do you plan on using it? bolting it to the stock header?


I'd send it off to have it FULLY checked out.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

You'd have to fabricate a custom manifold with a Mitsubishi T-25 turbo flange, which limits your abilities to bolt on other turbos, sans these

http://www.ramchargers.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/CategoryDisplay?cgrfnbr=29899&cgmenbr=541&cat1=29839


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

just use it as a paperweight or make a candle holder out of it... j/k

You may consider having it checked out then just sell it on ebay.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

I have a t-25 and it works vodka is right though you need custom exhaust mainfold. Plus, make sure to have it checked for good seals cuz they usually need to be replaced after coming off a eclipse check the car milege and if a turbo timer was used. any other question pm me


----------

